

SEOmoz is now Moz - trevin
http://moz.com/

======
carbocation
I have always felt that there is some potential for brand confusion between
Mozilla and SEOmoz. The potential for confusion between "Mozilla" and "Moz"
seems even greater.

------
trevin
Here's a post from Rand Fishkin that provides some more details into the
rebrand: <http://moz.com/blog/goodbye-seomoz-hello-moz>

